# How CRYSIS compares with COD4 !!!



## rockthegod (Dec 26, 2007)

I have played CRYSIS and COD4 quite a few times and both are really fantastic shooters of their own kind. While COD4 is multiplatform, CRYSIS is PC xclusive till now, and those who who have played both know for sure how much CRYSIS can kick ur PC's a$$ even if your PC has a very high-end configuration. On the other hand, COD4 is pretty scalable and can play well even on machines sporting age old 6600s and 6800s... 

Till now, I have read many reviews about both these games and was a little disappointed because many reviews on the net touted CRYSIS as nothing new but only a visual makeover of FAR CRY and sports nothing new in terms of FPS gameplay and all that stuff. Many others touted the game as severely unoptimized and needs a PC of the future (imagine CRYSIS at 1600 res and higher, at Very High quality and playing at no less than 60 fps average..). While the latter is true to some extent, we can't deny that we knew beforehand that this CRYSIS is a true definition of what a next-gen game should be. 

I found a video review on the net, in which the reviewer compared COD4 and CRYSIS and have given really some great points on both games. While I agree on the fact that COD4 is really a great game, I always had the opinion that CRYSIS is definitely better not because of its graphics but because of everything that the game is composed of. This comparative review actually speaks my mind and the reviewer has shown clearly how CRYSIS brought some new elements into the FPS genre. 

Take a look at the video, its small and all of you will definitely enjoy how the reviewer has elaborated on specific points of difference. One thing I can assure you is that its unbiased, and the points are based on facts presented.
CLICK HERE TO WATCH VIDEO


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 26, 2007)

Offtopic-
How much shader domain overclocking have you done on your 8800GT.Please confirm.And U r not having problems with 8800GT and TPQ 850 r u?


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 26, 2007)

I am using the factory overclocked version of eVGAs normal 8800 GT, its called the 8800 GT superclocked edition. So, I haven't played with the graphics BIOS settings yet. No, TPQ is doin fine till now though I experienced some problems with stability after playing CRYSIS for more than an hour... though I have investigated the fact, I think it might not be due to the PSU, but due to my motherboard and overclocking the processor. I haven't found the right solution yet for this.  Do you have any suggestions or your own personal experience ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 26, 2007)

Older models of TPQ 850 had severe problems with G92 all chips.But this has been corrected in the newer models.They weren't able to properly communicate with the VGA bios for power requirement of the VGA.Do give your 3DMark06 score it should be around 17k with that quad core.
The ASUS striker extreme motherboards is a hybrid mobo of the nforce 590 and 650 SPP i guess.But that's not a downside infact the performance is better than the normal 680i chipset since the 680i uses the same SPP as the 650i.
With that setup i certainly recommend a CPU cooler and with better ventilation for your cards.U might as well manually mount a small FAN on your chipset heatsink since asus utilizes cool and quiet Heat pipe design.
In india it might be hard getting a good CPU cooler and water coolers aren't really available..VGA coolers are obsolete.I recommend Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme as i myself have on and it hasn't given me any problems.Also you can look for coolermaster which are also easily available in Delhi and Mumbai.
I also recommend you to update your mobo's bios as it would give better stability.
Whenever a new product comes out it has stability issues because of bios inferiority,case with most mid to high mobos.
I hope you didn't pick up and old stock of that mobo because if you did it might have the old bios.
Remember to disable all overclocking and reset to defaults when flashing the bios.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanx for your valuable suggestions.  No, I am using the stock BIOS and haven't updated yet but I had also given a thought about using extra CPU coolers but since I had read that people achieved 3.6 GHz of Q6600 with the stock cooler but with better case cooling fans, I decided to drop the idea. I am actually planning to trade out my motherboard for the newer nforce 780i based evga motherboard (My 30 days Newegg.com return warranty is still available to me) ...


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 26, 2007)

I forgot to tell you that you should download ntune and set your cards at 85% or more fan duty cycle as these cards run pretty hot on load(90C).This is because the fan always runs at 29% fan duty cycle...even at load.
Rivatuner has problems setting the fan speed for both cards(SLI) with newer drivers and it does have problem even when overclocking the cards in SLI with newer drivers.
So use ntune.U can download ntune 6.0 beta from guru3d but i suggest u download it off nvidia as they might have a more stable older version.
Hope this will solve the instability which occurs after playing crysis for more than an hour.


----------



## ring_wraith (Dec 26, 2007)

I have played both, but i definetly prefer COD4. Then again I am a fan of the COD series. The presentation, gameplay and pace of COD4 are unmatchable.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 26, 2007)

I too have played both but haven't completed crysis fully so won't be making much comments on it.The main reason why I left Crysis half was because it was not getting too interesting in terms of gameplay.For some reason COD4 did the opposite & clicked highly in terms of immersive gameplay.Once I started the game would not wait till I completed it.The game is completely cinematic & has a strong storyline which is rare in today's games.The missions are very diverse even though the only thing you do is shoot shoot shoot & cover cover cover but it's still fun & much more intensive compared to Crysis.Was very impressed towards the climax of the game which was one of the most brilliant endings I have seen.Plus the Ghillie mission which was a treat to play.Overall a great experience.

In terms of Graphics Crysis looks extremely beautiful & vivid but COD4 does not lack it but falls just one step behind.But I'd still vouch for COD4.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2007)

ill try crysis 2day as i got my new pc.
at highest settings woooohooo!!
WOOT!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2007)

Crysis is for superb graphics. 
Cod4 is for superb gameplay.


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 26, 2007)

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/6989/1194421386364to0.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 26, 2007)

@Sunny1211993
how much do the card cost u?

I liked Crysis than COD4. I can play COD4 @ max @ 1280*960 even on ma 7600GT. Its really scalable. Surelly it gives an immersive fight, but i think COD4 lacks replayability
Its too boring at second try. But Crysis is more indulging @ higher difficulty levels. Its no more a run and shoot game. Uve to do many other stuffs nd i think its kinda more lifelike.

In COD4, we have to play exactly the way the developers want us to play.No flexibility. But in Crysis...i think its more like a free form fighting. We can decide how to play. We can either assault, be a sniper, or pass un-noticed in cloak mode. U can even pick objects nd throw them in strength more for quick silent kills.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 26, 2007)

In graphics:

Crysis > COD4

In gameplay/story:

COD4 > Crysis


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 26, 2007)

Why isn't nobody comparing the multiplayer/online play of these two beauties?

Crysis > Literally has no real multiplayer to speak off.

CoD4 > Keep talking, I'm listening.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 26, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @Sunny1211993
> how much do the card cost u?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sam9s (Dec 26, 2007)

Sunny1211993 said:
			
		

> 20.5k each which means 41k total



In how many figures your salary run.......6,7,8???.......just kidding....
Why are you using one if you have bought 2 (you have bought 2 right, if I am not mistaken). 
To the OP I havent player either of the games as I just got my card and was busy configuring my vista x64 on the machine........ but will soon post views on these games and other DX10 titles.....


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 26, 2007)

crysis has very bad edge aliases just like F.E.A.R. Anti-aliasing is a must for good image quality. I won't be satisfied playing without AA. I played the demo half-way b4 realising that. I also realised that finally one game has come out my comp cannot handle.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 27, 2007)

@Harvik:Good screenshot mate.I knew there was major difference in those pre-relase demo videos & it's final product.There is one certain thing which I found missing & which was the very thing I was looking forward to was interactive environment.The demo showed the person moving towards the leaf & when he hit the leaf it actually swayed to his movement.This was something which I was looking forward to watching but sigh nothing like that happened.All I could see was trees could be shot & they would collapse.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 27, 2007)

Crysis DEMO on my PC....
Graphics Card : ASUS EN 8600 GT
 *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.6fcf3d9c72.jpg


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2007)

@allwyndlima
the leaf does swing when we touches them....see closely. Those big banana leaf like thing moves, but in somewhat an erratic way.
If it doesn't work for u, check if uve set physics to high.

@Harry Potter
he he   uve ended up all ur ammo before the fight have even started.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 27, 2007)

yes the ammo finished in the previous fight... 
now i will overclock it such that i can run crysis @ highest settings 

I can run it @ 1024*960 at everything set to high 
and if i overclock some it will be even more good 
If it runs fine, i will purchase that game


----------



## adithyagenius (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope they provide updates when real dx10 cards are released.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 27, 2007)

Crytek is about to release patches for improving performance in DX 9 nd 10 cards. Lets see if it can actually bring ny kinda optimisation they talkin bout.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2007)

*img265.imageshack.us/img265/3898/crysisdemopo4.jpg

ASUS EN 8600 GT
All settings to high on 1024*1028 res :d

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/5425/28ks4.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2007)

just finished COD4.....crysis isn't a patch compared to COD4


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 31, 2007)

Crysis and COD4 both are awesome, provided u have the required hardware


----------



## xbonez (Dec 31, 2007)

but, a game isn't all about gfx...the gameplay of COD4 is soooo much better. even the story and style of narration


----------



## zyberboy (Dec 31, 2007)

Crysis is the only game that struck me this year....sheer graphics and free will makes it better than any other.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 31, 2007)

got 'ORIGINAL the ' COD 4 yesterday and cant live without its multiplayer moede.
It roxx.Simply roxx.
whereas,MP of crysis is just too average(acc to the reviews,i dunno much abt it personally).
COD4 is much better fun in SP too that crysis.
Cry2 engine is gr8 but the game crysis suxx.
whereas COD4 gives  a good mix of gr8 gameplay and graphix.
COD4 definately has to be the winner.


----------



## kayos (Jan 2, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:
i want to know if crysis, cod4, UT2k4 will run on my hardware..??
pc config:
CPU: C2D E6750 @2.66Ghz without OCing
MoBo: DG33FBC
Grafix Card: XFX GeForce 7300 GS
250GB SATA
2X1GB RAM 667Mhz


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who told you to buy that Crap 7300GS with 2GB Ram.Set your ram in dual channel if its not,go and buy a XFX/Asus 8800GT(512MB) for Rs 14,900 and game on.I am pretty sure u were fooled by the seller of ur pc parts.
I don't think u'll be able to overclock if that's an intel DG33FBC mobo.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 2, 2008)

@katos
u can surelly play those games, but Crysis won't be worth it to play on a 7300. U can play COD4 nd UT3 at fair quality, but ot Crysis.
Try those games or their demos. Or get a new card as Hrrvik780 suggested. 
If u r low on budget, then there's 8600GT for 6k which can do decent justice for those games.
UT3 nd COD4 high~max @ 1280*1024
but med for Crysis @ 1280*1024


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Who told you to buy that Crap 7300GS with 2GB Ram.Set your ram in dual channel if its not,go and buy a XFX/Asus 8800GT(512MB) for Rs 14,900 and game on.I am pretty sure u were fooled by the seller of ur pc parts.
> I don't think u'll be able to overclock if that's an intel DG33FBC mobo.



No not fooled by pc dealer.. infact i oversmarted myself.. i thot cards just added on to the onboard graphics so i had it as i thot it was decent...
and can u kindly tell me what do u mean by overclocking... cant intel overclock this processor ? what is it??
and if someone can tell then can anyone tell me that can i return my GFX card i bought at nehru place ..or if not return will they give me a better one in return of this plus money?? anyone had any hand on experience...
i bought it from one f the biggest shop there (cost to cost)


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 4, 2008)

kayos said:


> No not fooled by pc dealer.. infact i oversmarted myself.. i thot cards just added on to the onboard graphics so i had it as i thot it was decent...
> and can u kindly tell me what do u mean by overclocking... cant intel overclock this processor ? what is it??
> and if someone can tell then can anyone tell me that can i return my GFX card i bought at nehru place ..or if not return will they give me a better one in return of this plus money?? anyone had any hand on experience...
> i bought it from one f the biggest shop there (cost to cost)



Choto_cheeta's thread will help you better understand overclocking
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388
When going beyond 3.2Ghz with a decent C2D processor u'll need a cooling solution.
And sorry to say most shops will not take the card back and certainly not give a better in return.I suggest you save for future graphics cards as they will be cheap due to lower manufacturing process due to improvement in architecture and technology.


----------



## kayos (Jan 4, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Choto_cheeta's thread will help you better understand overclocking
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64388
> When going beyond 3.2Ghz with a decent C2D processor u'll need a cooling solution.
> And sorry to say most shops will not take the card back and certainly not give a better in return.I suggest you save for future graphics cards as they will be cheap due to lower manufacturing process due to improvement in architecture and technology.


cooling solution...?/ do i need to add it or it comes in mobo??


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 4, 2008)

I mean external cooling/Add on cooling/After Market cooling solutions.Sure the Core 2 Duos come with their own HSF(heatsink fan)cooling solutions but its better to use after market coolers when overclocking.
Before you overclock i recommend you seriously study the details of overclocking and it risks like frying up ur mobo or CPU when going beyond specifications.
Its not that dangerous and you fry only when uber overclocking.


----------

